# Im looking to go on a Ride-a-long



## Lucas2277 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am looking to go on a ride a long. I live here in MA. I have went on a ride along in Fall River with a great cop. I had tons of fun and I am looking to go on another. I had to sign a waiver in Fall River so I am well aware what I am getting myself into. Thanks for your time 

-Lucas


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Call some departments and ask. Simple as that. You will hear some no's and you may hear yes, but you have to ask. Problem is that no one here knows you enough to say "sure come on down". Just pick up the phone and call. Good luck.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Just as Eagle says. Start with you local PD and go from there. Is it for school? If so ask the school they may have a list of Depts that they work with.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Lucas, you asked the same exact question back in July and did a ride along. Why don't you do the same thing and follow the good advise you got last time?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lucas2277 said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to go on a ride a long.


You've already done a ride-along with a municipal department. Why don't you contact a campus PD like Umass-Dartmouth or Bridgewater State. Those departments can be pretty busy on the weekends. It's good for people to see how diverse police work can be.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> You've already done a ride-along with a municipal department. Why don't you contact a campus PD like Umass-Dartmouth or Bridgewater State. Those departments can be pretty busy on the weekends. It's good for people to see how diverse police work can be.


I always encourage people to do multiple ridealongs with the same PD if possible.....if I want a dead night, I should schedule a ridealong, as that's been my history with them.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't like anyone riding along with me on my shift. It's not that it isn't a worthy objective, it's just that I am very set in my ways. I like it quiet in my car, except for the radio. I like to go where I want in my sector, when I want and not have to explain everything. I especially don't like to hold in a fart for too long based upon some polite notion. And you have to watch what you say, either when you meet up with your adjoining sector car or when some non driving fuck is observed. Way too much potential for an unscheduled "meeting" with the LT. or Capt. for me.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm sure I'll have tons of ride-alongs next spring...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Commit a crime and wait for the inevitable police response. You'll get a free ride in a cruiser and guided tour of the justice system!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnny Law said:


> I don't like anyone riding along with me on my shift. It's not that it isn't a worthy objective, it's just that I am very set in my ways. I like it quiet in my car, except for the radio. I like to go where I want in my sector, when I want and not have to explain everything. I especially don't like to hold in a fart for too long based upon some polite notion. And you have to watch what you say, either when you meet up with your adjoining sector car or when some non driving fuck is observed. Way too much potential for an unscheduled "meeting" with the LT. or Capt. for me.


I only do it for other cops or people I already know & trust, so I don't mind. Several years ago, I did a ridealong with a police superintendent from the South Wales (UK) Police, and it made for a very interesting night, discussing the differences in policing philosophies.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I only do it for other cops or people I already know & trust, so I don't mind. Several years ago, I did a ridealong with a police superintendent from the South Wales (UK) Police, and it made for a very interesting night, discussing the differences in policing philosophies.


That one I'd make an exception for, I'm always interested in what policing is like in another country. So I guess I should qualify my previous remark with "No n00bs"


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Tubbz?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> I only do it for other cops or people I already know & trust, so I don't mind. Several years ago, I did a ridealong with a police superintendent from the South Wales (UK) Police, and it made for a very interesting night, discussing the differences in policing philosophies.


Partial Recording from Ride Along:

UK Super: I must say that last lad we stopped for a motor vehicle infraction was somewhat of a ruffian wouldn't you say? Now how about a short break and I'll buy us some hot tea and crumpets?

DELTA: A ruffian?...More like a &*#@!)% ....You want to get MORE tea? We've had five already and I'm having cramps in my ^#%(! pinky finger from keeping it extended


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

trueblue said:


> Partial Recording from Ride Along:
> 
> UK Super: I must say that last lad we stopped for a motor vehicle infraction was somewhat of a ruffian wouldn't you say? Now how about a short break and I'll buy us some hot tea and crumpets?
> 
> DELTA: A ruffian?...More like a &*#@!)% ....You want to get MORE tea? We've had five already and I'm having cramps in my ^#%(! pinky finger from keeping it extended


Pretty close. He showed up wearing a double-breasted navy-blue blazer (with a real folded handkerchief in the breast pocket), white shirt, red print necktie, and gray slacks. One of the calls we went to was a domestic at a shithole rooming house....he went and introduced himself (shaking his hand) to the drunk toothless boyfriend, who looked at me and asked "Who the fuck is this?"


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> he went and introduced himself (shaking his hand) to the drunk toothless boyfriend, who looked at me and asked "Who the fuck is this?"


LMAO !!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Classic, you should have introduced him as Geeves, your butler.


----------

